# Nevada Uber Insurance needed



## Reno drivin (Sep 15, 2015)

I am trying to get my car prepared to drive in Reno and have hit a road block finding a company to supply me with insurance. Called Farmers today and as soon as I mentioned Uber they explained they would not be able to insure me. I currently have Metromile insurance that I signed up for in California but is not qualified as Nevada insurance and they have given me till October to get Nevada insurance before they cancel my policy. Anyone have suggestions of Insurance companies that have worked for you? I am at the point of quitting my part time job of Uber driving, please help me get insured.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Check with GEICO or Liberty Mutual


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Liberty Mutual will<Edit: NOT cover the insurance gap. (This a change w/n the last few weeks.)>. It WILL NOT cover your medical or property expenses if you have an accident on the way to picking up pax or transporting them. For that you need commercial auto collision, comprehensive, medical.


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

There are no Geico, Farmers, or LM commercial/rideshare products available in Nevada until January 1st. End of story.

Farmers Personal insurance won't drop you for Ridesharing. But you are not covered for the small gap. Every other company in Nevada WILL CANCEL YOU if you file a claim for personal coverage accident (app OFF) and they find out via TNC STICKER or database that you used the car commercially.

If you file a claim with Uber (app on) then Uber verifies your insurance coverage first - So if they call Geico and ask "Is plate # insured" then Geico replies "Is this Uber? Policy terminated effective immediately". So don't count on any contingent comp/collision from them with a cancelled policy and now you're driving without insurance. Have you tried applying for insurance after being terminated? I'm sure it's not fun, Good luck!


----------



## Michael-MS (Sep 4, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Liberty Mutual will<Edit: NOT cover the insurance gap. (This a change w/n the last few weeks.)>. It WILL NOT cover your medical or property expenses if you have an accident on the way to picking up pax or transporting them. For that you need commercial auto collision, comprehensive, medical.


My Liberty Mutual agent said ride sharing voids the whole policy so I'd be wary of that. Agents are really clueless though, I could be wrong.

Uber actually covers some of what you are worried about. The issue really isn't about whether you are covered in the gap. Uber already gives you Liability during the gap, it's not 1.5 million it's closer to the state minimum because you don't have passangers, 50/100/25 to be exact with App on before ride accepted. If you stay parked during Stage 1 (the gap) then you're only risking comprehensive coverage like a tree falling on your car with the App on while parked.

The big issue is paranoia of an agency like Geico cancelling your policy when you submit a claim for personal, non-uber activity. You can kill a pedestrian and lose everything on your way home if Geico finds out your car was used commercially at all. It DOES NOT MATTER that it wasn't being used commercially at the time of the accident. Or if you try to get Geico to tell Uber you have comp/collision coverage so Uber's policy kicks in for an accident with a passenger. Those are the issues.


----------



## Reno drivin (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice/tips/opinion guys, I really do appreciate it. My story goes a little deeper as I am not a new Uber driver. I would be a new driver in Nevada if I could obtain Uber insurance, but I had been driving in SF/Bay Area of California before I moved here in May. And because I accidentally let Geico know I was driving for Uber in California and they had cancelled my policy before I left California (see my post "Geico cancelled me due to Uber!" at Reddit uberdrivers by mstangs). I have decided to turn in my Uber sign and give up driving for as long as it takes this all to be sorted out. I managed to get someone to answer an email at Uber but the only advice they had to offer was driving 900 miles (round trip) to Las Vegas and talk to an Uber rep there. Unfortunately I don't have the time or resources to make the trip just to be told I'm basically SOL. So goodbye Uber and drivers you have one less driver to compete with for that rider fare!


----------



## wts92 (Nov 15, 2015)

Michael-MS said:


> There are no Geico, Farmers, or LM commercial/rideshare products available in Nevada until January 1st. End of story.


Do you have a reference to where you found this information? I'm in Vegas and I'm having a really hard time finding out anything about ridesharing policies for Nevada. I have been approved and activated to drive for Uber but I am afraid to start because I currently have Esurance and I am sure they would cancel me immediately. I'm willing to wait until January but I want to know about the policies. I am also willing to get a commercial driving license but I am not sure how that works either.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

TNC insurance is just an extension of your personal liability insurance to cover you when app is on & does not cover your expenses in an at-fault accident.

I am on the X platform and purchased full coverage commercial insurance through a taxi-limo company. This insurance also covers my personal driving. The cost is $3993/yr.


----------

